# AJ's Betta Journal



## AJTapper (Aug 14, 2014)

10/04/14-10/05/14

So this weekend I finally got to doing what I've been waiting to do for months. I finally set up my NPT! I was going to wait to put a fish it, but my soil has been airing for two months now, and when I checked levels this morning it still didn't have any big spikes in anything. I don't have many plants yet, but I'm ordering some today and hoping to get them in the next few days so as to help with any spikes that may happen. :-?








So, like I said, I was planning on waiting, but I found most beautiful black iridescent HM male at Petco today: (sorry the photo is sideways)








I don't have enough plants yet, I definitely need many, many more, but so far they're working enough to make him happy. He's been swimming around very happily since we got home and after I finally let him out of his little cup. :-D I don't know what to name him, though! :-(

If anyone has had particular luck with plants and such, please let me know, or anything else that you could suggest.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Aww, I know that feeling of not wanting to wait, & then giving in to a beautiful fish!
I have had plenty of luck with Ludwigia Repens! They grow well for me...


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I like Bacopa, Java ferns and Cryptocoryne. Water wisteria is beautiful and easy too.


----------



## AJTapper (Aug 14, 2014)

*Update! 10/11/14*

So over the last few days, I've added a ton more plants! 

Amazon Frog Bit
Bacopa
Camboba Caroliniana
Duckweed
Dwarf Water Lettuce
Green Hygro
Hygrophilia Corymbosa Stricta
Java Fern
Jungle Valisneria
Ludwiga Repens
Myriophyllum Mattengrosense
Red Root Floaters
Salvinia
Water Clover
Water Sprite

So, LOTS of plants! Eero (what I've decided to name my boy) seems incredibly happy that he has plenty of places to hide, and he's started eating too. For the first few days (which, I've been told is normal) he didn't want to eat anything, just explore and swim, but yesterday he started eating (I adopted him on the 5th, so it took several days)! The tank looks amazing now, too, so much prettier and more full looking; it's actually starting to look like a planted tank! The water sprite and the clover is my favorite right now, but the java fern is also amazing. 








So far the levels still seem too high to not continue doing daily 50% water changes, so that's what I've been doing; lots of work, but making sure Eero stays healthy and happy is important! Here's a really good picture I got of his tail:








There's my update!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Wow, Eero looks beautiful!
How do you pronounce his name? Like ee-row? Or different?


----------

